# Found Injured Pigeon....has developed eye infection.



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

I found a pigeon in the street Saturday, 2-13. I found him/her (I'll say her) in the street and had to waive cars around so she wouldn't be hit. We brought the pigeon up to our loft and created makeshift living quarters on our balcony. We've been feeding her mixed grains/bird feed and water. She isn't eating much and the only time I've seen her drink is when I've used a plastic syringe. I've been keeping the poo cleaned out while wearing gloves. I can't see any obvious injuries and she can walk around ok but cant fly. I noticed last night the left eye beginning to close. Today, the left is is completely shut. I put saline on the eye and I was going to use the tea bag idea. I am concerned that it could be something that could transmit to humans. I read about Psittacosis and it made me seriously concerned. 

I called a couple of bird hospitals but they said we would have to bring the bird in and sign her over. They may put it down or they may rehab her. Who knows what will really happen. 

Advice on the eye and where to take her would be appreciated. Does anyone ever keep the injured birds themselves and nurse them back to health? It would be great to see her fly away healthy someday soon. 

BTW- I live in the Dallas, TX area.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you take her to a vet that will see pigeons? Don't say you found her. If you say that she is your pet bird, some will see her that otherwise wouldn't. And don't sign her over or leave her anywhere. Take her back home with you, as many places will euthanize a pigeon. You should be able to find out what is wrong and get medicine for her. And yes, many have been helped back to good health by different members and been able to be released.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

These people might be able to help or point you in the right direction.


Wildlife Rescue & Rehabilitation, Inc.
P.O. Box 369
Kendalia, TX 78027
Phone: (830) 336-2725
Fax: (830) 336-3733
Website: www.wildlife-rescue.org


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

*Jay3*

I really need some advice on the eye infection/Disease. Thanks for the reply Jay3....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi P. John,

As long as you are being careful about your hygiene after handling the pigeon, there should be little to worry about as far as you catching something from the bird. 

The saline wash for the eye was a good thing to do. The bird probably does need some type of medication, and it's just about impossible for us to try and guess what's going on and come up with the right treatment.

Here's another wildlife center that may be able to help you: Rogers Wildlife

Please keep us posted, and thank you so much for assisting the bird.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, Terry is right. As long as you use good hygiene and wash your hands after handling, as you should do with any animal, you'll be fine. But it could be anything, and we couldn't possibly diagnose. Only a vet can do that. Sorry. Please let us know what you find out. It's good of you to help her.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

When I see conjunctivitis in birds, I think of either chlamydia or mycoplasma. Most people treat this with doxycycline; I have had negative experiences with the oral form, so when I use it, I give the injectable, which you'd need to get from a vet. Alternatively, one could treat orally with another tetracycline.


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! I'm trying colloidal silver today and I'll update soon. Thanks again.


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

I've applied the Colloidal Silver twice today. Using a Q-tip and seems to be helping already.

*Another Concern*: She seems to have all faculties but won't/can't fly. I do not see obvious wounds or breaks in a wing. Both wings look healthy. What would prevent a Pij from flying other than a bad wing(s)?

I read that they are very intelligent, so would that keep them around a situation in which they are pampered? Do they know they're being pampered? I know if I were being waited on with food, water, warmth, medicine, etc. I probably wouldn't be running off/flying away too quickly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad the Colloidal Silver is helping. Lots of things can prevent them from flying. Maybe with the eye problem she couldn't see well enough to fly. If a bird is starving and weak it won't fly. Canker can also cause it not to fly. So many different illnesses and things could have that effect. She could be ill in some other way. And yes, I believe this bird knows that you are helping her. Sometimes they do stay around where they have been helped. Then there are birds that go out to live their life, and if something else happens to them they sometimes return to where they know they are safe. Pigeons are amazingly intelligent. And addictive! You'll see!


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

Still having issues with flight. She has tried to flap her wings several times but isn't going anywhere. Again, I cannot see any visible damage or injuries. The left eye is still pretty bad looking. I have been applying colloidal silver three times daily. The eye looks better for sure, but still has an obvious problem. Also, I have not seen her drink once from the water bowl. We have been feeding water manually through a plastic syringe which she seems to like. I do see her eating the grain and bread crumbs. I've been keeping her living quarters very clean and have made somewhat of a nest. I placed a cardboard small "garage" in her living quarters and she loves staying in there for long periods. It seems weird to me. I have a feeling that every time I get close to her she assumes, uh-oh it's time for this guy to put that stuff in my eye - which is very annoying! (referring to colloidal silver), thus she basically runs into it when I get close. However, when I start the water drops from syringe she sticks around. Is she thinking, "ok, ok....I thought this was the colloidal silver session- but it's water so I'll stay and drink". 

These are interesting characters for sure. I never knew I'd be taking care of a bird. I've had cats/dogs but never a bird! This has opened my interests up in terms of what animals I would have as pets.

I would appreciate more advice from you all on the above items!

Thanks in advance and thanks for the previous responses.

Godspeed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons flap their wings for exercise. Not just when they want to fly. How much water are you getting into her? You haven't gotten her to a vet, or brought her poop in to be checked, which would be a good idea. You're treating her eye, but since you don't know what is causing it, or if there are other issues going on, she could be sick and need meds. Something caused the eye problem to begin with, and you need to find out what. If she is sick, and isn't treated, then you could be doing all this for nothing. Have you not tried Rogers Wildlife that Terry told you about?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I think she hit something and the underlying muscles and nerves are very sore and will take time to heal and she will flap her wings abit for exercise...I would just wash her eye gentle with a warm cloth of saline and dab the debree away and not use the collidaol silver right now and see if this improves somewhat. I would try dipping her beak in a water container that you expect her to drink from and see if she doesn't suck it up..These wild birds are very sneaky and will not let you see them eat or drink at first --later as they used to the program you can catch them eating and drinking---I would put mixed pigeon seed down and some grit and water and leave the bird rest and eat on its own----if not take it to the vet----sometimes if a bird hurts its mouth or tongue they will not fly until it feels better...I think the bird needs food and rest and water and a nice warm eye dab and a safe place and time and it should be okay---my opinion---c.herts Late arriving on this post and I have read the other suggestions---use your judgement here....c.hert Healing muscles and nerves 3-6 weeks depends...


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

*To Jay:*

I called Rogers Wildlife earlier and they said they would take a look at her. They cannot prescribe meds as they are not a vet but would refer me to a Vet. The girl I spoke w/ said if she (pigeon) had an old break and it didn't heal right they would most likely euthanize her. But, from what I can see/tell, the wings hang perfectly and do not look at all like there's a problem. I am more than happy to take her in I just don't want them to put her down if there was a chance she could live and become healthy again. 

Before I take her in, I'd like to call/explore another route. 


Would pics help you guys determine what's going on? I would be happy to post a few.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Take her somewhere that you don't have to leave her or sign her over to. Tell them it is your pet. That you want her checked and want to know if she needs an antibiotic or something. Something caused the eye problem. You can't just assume that she hit something and is sore. You really need to know for sure what is going on with her. Otherwise, how can you help her? While you are spending all this time trying to help, she could have something which is progressing. Let them refer you to a vet.


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

*To Jay:*

I'll have Rogers check her out. I do not have to sign her over which is good. If they say "she'll be better off if we put her down rather than live in pain or with a terrible struggle"....what do we do then?

p.s. I'll ask advice on meds of course and contact the vet they recommend.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't just take their word for it. We have seen people go to rehabbers with a bird who had as simple a thing as canker, which is VERY treatable, and they euthanised the bird. Find out what they think she has, bring her home, and come back in and tell us. PLEASE! Or have an avian vet check her that knows pigeons. Don't let anyone put the bird down. There are lots of "rehabbers" out there that don't know squat about birds or pigeons. Trust me please. Most things ARE curable.


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

I called a vet this morn but cant get in until next week. I'd like help sooner than that. Can anyone connected to this board diagnose? More importantly, are they close to me - Dallas, TX? From research, the left eye looks just like Conjunctivitis. I know I can buy that OTC. 

Something else I've noticed.....The Pigeon doesn't coo, at all. She made a couple of noises this morning when I went to check on her but nothing like the typical noise associated with Pigeons. That's the first noise whatsoever I've heard since this past Saturday.

A local member/vet on this board would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

P. John, thanks for trying to help this little one out.

After reading the position you are in the thought occurred to me that OTC you could but this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754380 . The downside is because it is OTC the concentration of pure medicine (sulfadimethoxine, trade name Albon) in the bottle is not very high, 15mg/oz, but the upside is many pet stores have it on their self. The recommended dosage for pigeons is 25mg/kg, twice a day. This means for a 300 gram bird you would have to see that the bird drinks, or you give supplemental by syringe, 1oz (approx. 30cc, 2 tablespoons) total a day. Normal water intake for a pigeon varies on many things, such as weather, exercise to name a few, but around 15-20cc would be a common amount, so depending on how well she is self watering, you will most likely have to supplement some.

The medicine in the Marvel Aid, sulfadimethoxine, is quite a good medicine and it will treat for both streptococcus, staphylococcus infections which are bacteria that can cause conjunctivitis, as well as for other infections common in sick pigeons, such as coccidiosis.

Here is a little more info on sulfadimethoxine, although it refers to cats and dogs, the same of offending bacteria are causes of illness in pigeons.

http://www.pfizerah.com/PAHimages/compliance_pdfs/US_EN_AO_compliance.pdf

Some others might have better ideas for you, but this is what came to my mind right now.

Here are a couple of other OTC meds that will help if you can not find the Marvel Aid:

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4833 this sulfa will have a higher concentration of pure meds.

and:

http://mayerspet.com/shoponline/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=76

What would be ideal is if you could find either of the first two meds, both are sulfas and the last one as well, as the last one will treat for chlamydia or mycoplasma, as Jenfer mentioned in an earlier post also cause conjunctivitis, and the two meds can be combined.

I hope this helps and good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

*Karyn:*

I really appreciate your advice. I picked up some Marvel Aid and I've given her recommended dose. I called a 24 hr bird hospital a few minutes ago. They said it's $102 to look at her plus any meds. Is this normal? I feel like she needs meds asap. I will continue to give her marvel aid twice daily and colloidal silver. I would presume the tight knit community on this board would surely know a vet in my area-Dallas, tx that would help! Her eye is not looking good. I can post pics if it will help. 

Quick and informative replies will be great! 

Thanks to all....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

While I cannot advise on meds, P. John, I'm sure that pictures could be most helpful!!

Sure hope your pij fully recovers!!

Sending Healing Thoughts with Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

P. John said:


> I really appreciate your advice. I picked up some Marvel Aid and I've given her recommended dose. I called a 24 hr bird hospital a few minutes ago. They said it's $102 to look at her plus any meds. Is this normal? I feel like she needs meds asap. I will continue to give her marvel aid twice daily and colloidal silver. I would presume the tight knit community on this board would surely know a vet in my area-Dallas, tx that would help! Her eye is not looking good. I can post pics if it will help.


P. John, that's about twice of what I normally would pay, I am thinking because it's a 24hr clinic the extra costs are because she would be booked as an emergency visit. I can't make a decision for you on the costs, you know what you can afford best. If you end up not going, call around to other pet stores and see if they have the ornacycline, as the sulfa med and tetracycline med in combo will cover a good deal of potentially infectious bacteria. Keep an eye out, as someone may yet pop up here in your area that could help.

Karyn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi again, P. John .. the Marvel Aid and Ornacycline suggestions were very good thinking on behalf of our members. You should be able to find the Ornacycline at a Petco .. saw that you already have the Marvel Aid. Pictures would be very helpful if you could post some current ones.

Terry


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

Attached are the pics. Please respond ASAP. I am taking her in now. I'll update after the visit to Rogers. Just talked to Rogers - they WILL NOT treat pets or domesticated birds so I am not leaving yet. I need to find a place that will treat her! Rogers only treats the WILD and will NOT release her to us. She said it's a state law. Help me guys, this eye is looking bad.

Thanks to all


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

I just called Animal Emergency Hospital of North Texas in Grapevine (whom many other bird specialists have recommended). Same place I called last night that asked $102 before midnight and $120 after midnight, plus meds. I told her it's our pet. She says unless it's a domesticated bird WITH tags, she will not release her back to me and will not let me know what the outcome is! This is getting pretty ridiculous if you ask me. Is there not anyone who can help without taking her from us and keeping the outcome silent?? Give me a break.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That eye indeed looks very bad.
Is there anybody among your family members or friends who has used antibiotics and has some left over? All you need is one pill of Cipro or any other antibiotic.
Vet fees are ridiculous and so many pets suffer because of that.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Reti, what kind of antibiotic would you give the bird?


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

I've thought of that option. I am calling someone to try and find an antibiotic. I can't find *Ornacycline® Powder* anywhere locally. It's offered online but it would take a few days. Argh, this is very frustrating. I would not have a problem with paying but I can't find anyone that will treat a "pet" if they don't have a tag. BTW- will ANY prescription antibiotic work? I've been given her Colloiodal Silver (but the last day and a half not as much per one of the members on here), Neosporin (about 3 applications), Marvel Aid that I picked up yesterday (applied once) and about to do another one. I have Similasan for "Pink Eye Relief"- relieves redness & discharge associated with Conjunctivits. I used that once (last night). 

I'm calling family member for antibiotic - wish me luck. 

Please keep the advice and help coming.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

P. John, my real worry is that once you turn the bird over it is out of your hands. What is their PTS (put to sleep) policy.

Look, while the eye looks bad, I have seen much worse and the birds have recovered nicely. As Reti suggested, check with family and friends for one Cipro tablet. Did you call around to all of the pet stores for the ornacycline? Also, in the Dallas area, and in the Fort Worth area too, there are a good number of tropical fish stores, please call them, see if the have the Maracyn Plus I left a link for, also ask if the have tetracycline or doxycycline in pill or powder form. The same drugs that are used to treat bacterial infections are good for everything from fish to humans, get on the phone and call them all. Ask them each what they each have in stock in terms of antibiotics and report back here.

In the meantime the Marvel Aid may certainly help, with something like this it may take a few days to start to see an improvement. 

All in all, she does not look too bad, we just need to cover our bases in terms of antibiotic treatment. I would be putting a drop or two of the colloidal silver into the eye every three to four hours.

Edit: P. John with the Marvel Aid you said applied once, what do you mean? There are many antibiotics that may help. too many to list, please let us know what you can get your hands on.

Karyn


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

Karyn: Im calling around now. Re: Marvel Aid, I meant I've put one dose in the water so far. 

I'll update soon.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

We called a Fish Store and they have them all but they are in drop form.
1. Can we use drop form?
2. Which one should we get? (Maracyn, Ornacycline, Tetracycline, Doxycycline)


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

P. John said:


> Karyn: Im calling around now. Re: Marvel Aid, I meant I've put one dose in the water so far.
> 
> I'll update soon.
> 
> ...


P. John, sorry again, but what do you mean by that you put one dose in the water so far?

Karyn


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

P. John said:


> We called a Fish Store and they have them all but they are in drop form.
> 1. Can we use drop form?
> 2. Which one should we get? (Maracyn, Ornacycline, Tetracycline, Doxycycline)


Yes, get the doxycycline. See if you can locate the Maracyn Plus (different from Maracyn) as well, then we will really be in business. Also, with the doxycycline it's important to know the strength, if the strength is not clearly indicated on the bottle or box, see if someone in the store happens to know the concentration of the doxycycline (same with the Maracyn Plus).

Karyn


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

*Karyn:*

I'm at the fish store now. They have the following: 1. T.C. Tetracycline (brand API), 2. Maracyn TC (brand mardel),3. Maracyn 2 (brand mardel- is this like the plus version?), 4. Triple sulfa (brand API)....

Thanks Karyn


Edit: I left the store. I purchased maracyn-tc by mardel & maracny 2 by mardel. Active Ingred. 250 mg tetracycline hydrochloride & 10 mg minocycline per packet, respectively. -both in powder form. How can I get this into her immediately? Do I have to wait until she drinks or should I give by plastic syringe like I've been doing w/ water. It's not the syringe with the tube tho so it's tricky. I drip it onto her beak and I can see her opening up to get it in her mouth.

P.s. In regards to ur earlier question re: marvel aid- I meant I put it in her drinking bowl.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

P. John, sorry I had to step out. The two that you bought are both tetracyclines, the API Triple Sulfa would be what we would have wanted as a second choice. We can get her started on what is at hand and perhaps you can pick her up the API later.

Please confirm with the Marvel Aid that you are not adding it to her water, but are using it alone as her sole choice of drinking fluid. Also, please confirm that the first, Maracyn-TC has 250mg per single unit use and the Maracyn 2 has 10mg of minocycline per single unit use. How are they packaged, in capsules or as powder in individual packs? What happened with the doxycycline? Also, on the ingredients listing for the Maracyn-TC, are there any other ingredients listed other than tetracycline?

Plus, to be more exact in her dosing, anyway you can get her on a kitchen scale to weigh her, if not don't worry about it we'll come as close as we can with an average weight.

What size syringes do you have on hand, it would be good if you had, or can get a 1cc syringe for dosing (the kind without the needle).

I will be away most of tomorrow, Monday February 22nd, I will be around for a short time only early in the morning, so if you post later, I did not forget about you, just not around.

Karyn


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

Dobato said:


> P. John, sorry I had to step out. The two that you bought are both tetracyclines, the API Triple Sulfa would be what we would have wanted as a second choice. We can get her started on what is at hand and perhaps you can pick her up the API later.
> 
> Please confirm with the Marvel Aid that you are not adding it to her water, but are using it alone as her sole choice of drinking fluid. Also, please confirm that the first, Maracyn-TC has 250mg per single unit use and the Maracyn 2 has 10mg of minocycline per single unit use. How are they packaged, in capsules or as powder in individual packs? What happened with the doxycycline? Also, on the ingredients listing for the Maracyn-TC, are there any other ingredients listed other than tetracycline?
> 
> ...


Karyn- I picked up the API Triple Sulfa today. It said to add a packet for every 10 gallons of water so I just reduced it proportional to the little cup I'm using for her fluid. 

Yes, I was using the Marvel Aid as her sole drinking fluid.

Yes, Maracyn-TC has 250mg per single unit use. It's in powder form - individual packs.

After getting to the store they indeed did NOT have the doxycycline.

I'll try to get her on a scale and report back once I find out weight.

As far as syringe, I am using a plastic one, unused of course that my dentist gave me a while back. It's not the style with the long tube. I just dribble the fluid, water, etc. onto her beak and she takes slow little sips. 

Questions: (1) How do I know if she is drinking? I am using the syringe to get her started then just hope she is drinking while I'm away. (2) I have two different little drinking stations going at once - one with the Marycyn TC, the other with API triple sulfa. It's been over a day since I've had solely water in one of the cups. Should I add a water cup also? Will she sip out of all 2 or 3 cups, assuring she's getting all the meds? I want to be sure she's getting the meds asap. (3) I've seen her eat several times over the last week so should I presume she is drinking the fluids as well?

Thanks, Karyn. Hope u had a nice weekend.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

> Karyn- I picked up the API Triple Sulfa today. It said to add a packet for every 10 gallons of water so I just reduced it proportional to the little cup I'm using for her fluid.


What you did was a good try, but what you mixed is a dose for treating fish as per instructions. For your little one, the dosing is going to be much considerably stronger. Please confirm the exact amount in each use pack of the Triple Sulfa and all listed ingredients.




> Yes, I was using the Marvel Aid as her sole drinking fluid.


Good.



> Yes, Maracyn-TC has 250mg per single unit use. It's in powder form - individual packs.


P.John, first let's make up an antibiotic solution using the Maracyn-TC to administer orally. First, take one of the packs of Maracyn-TC and dissolve it into 5cc of water, which is equal to 1 teaspoon. It is important that we be exact with this measurement, so either draw up 5cc in a syringe or use a cooking measuring spoon, which is 5cc/mL (do not use a common house flatware spoon). Stir or shake this in a small bottle until completely dissolved into solution. This solution is now a 5% tetracycline solution and we can use this to dose your little one at a recommended pigeon dose of 50mg/kg twice a day for tetracycline. If we go with an average of 320 grams for her this means on a 1cc syringe you will shake the bottle well and draw up to the 0.32 line on the syringe and give this to her orally. Please be careful to not just shoot it into her mouth, but give it to her a little at a time until she is dosed.

Now, I would like you to make up a 0.50% solution to put directly around and into her eye. Use the 1cc syringe to draw up to the 0.10cc line some of the tetracycline solution. Dispense this into another small bottle. Now draw on the 1cc syringe up to the 0.90 line some water, preferably distilled or filtered, and add this to the bottle that has the 0.10 amount of tetracycline solution already in it, you now have a .50% tetracycline solution you can use as an antibacterial eye drop. With some warm water gently wash away from around the eye any of the Neosporin that may be coating the area. After this is done place into the eye a drop of the eye solution, to do this see if you can gently open the translucent eyelid covering the eye called the nictitating membrane and drop a drop in the eye, then take a Q-Tip and remove most of the cotton on the swab and on to this put a drop or two of the solution and gently swab it around the eye.



> After getting to the store they indeed did NOT have the doxycycline.


OK, we'll just work with what we have.



> I'll try to get her on a scale and report back once I find out weight.


Perfect, the dosing above is for a 320gm bird, we'll adjust once you weigh her later.



> As far as syringe, I am using a plastic one, unused of course that my dentist gave me a while back. It's not the style with the long tube. I just dribble the fluid, water, etc. onto her beak and she takes slow little sips.


What size does it say it is? We really need to have a 1cc syringe, most drug stores will sell you one without the needle OTC if you tell them it's for your pet for dosing. Also, try any vet's office they should sell you a few, they don't cost much, as you can see from the instructions above, as I said, one is really needed.



> Questions: (1) How do I know if she is drinking? I am using the syringe to get her started then just hope she is drinking while I'm away. (2) I have two different little drinking stations going at once - one with the Marycyn TC, the other with API triple sulfa. It's been over a day since I've had solely water in one of the cups. Should I add a water cup also? Will she sip out of all 2 or 3 cups, assuring she's getting all the meds? I want to be sure she's getting the meds asap. (3) I've seen her eat several times over the last week so should I presume she is drinking the fluids as well?


Late start and have to run, I'll try and get back early, with the questions above, quickly take out the Triple Sulfa water, leave Marval Aid alone. You have instructions now for how to get some full strength meds into her, see if you can get it all organized and get her dosed.

Edit: Later in the day;

1.) Use a small dish so you can keep track of the fluid level in better, something around 3-4oz, this way you will be able see how the level drops each day, don't worry, you will not lose much to evaporation.
2.) As mentioned earlier, only provide the Marvel Aid for drinking, as if you provide an alternate dish of something drinkable and the bird finds this more agreeable to their taste to drink from, they will. At the dose you mix the Triple Sulfa up at, it is going to taste almost like water and my bet is I think she will have preferred this dish over the Marvel Aid one, so she may have not have gotten much meds into her since the second choice was provided. This will all change once we get all her meds administered orally and not having to rely on her drinking medicated water. I am sure she is drinking or she would be looking quite lethargic by now.

What are you feeding her? Please describe with a some detail, how much and how often?

Karyn


----------



## P. John (Feb 16, 2010)

*Update.....*

Well friends.....P. John, which is my screen name and also our Pigeon's name has joined his amigos in the skies!!! Around 5:30 cst, P. John took flight. He has been flirting with the idea since yesterday afternoon. I took him in his living quarters down to a trail where my wife and I run. I let him walk around to get some exercise. He just strolled for about ten minutes then flew up about ten feet and landed atop a porta potty. He stayed there for a couple of minutes. Next thing you know he took off like a rocket, did a big circle then disappeared into the sky. I must say, the past eleven days were very special. My wife and I are vegetarians and care deeply for all animals/mammals. To nurse P. John back to health felt good and I can't help but think of the alternative had we left him in the street. I filmed him flying away and will try to post it up later. 

After reading the differences between females/males I really believe our Pigeon is a male. That's why I've used "him" in lieu of "her" like I had in previous posts. 

Karyn, I planned on answering your questions tonight in detail. His eye was starting to look better so I think the meds were working. We were feeding him mixed grains and I followed all of your instructions. I guess answering your questions in great detail won't be necessary now, but if/when we find another pigeon that needs help I will without a doubt be back on here to seek solutions. 

Thanks to all of you.


Godspeed


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

P.John, thanks for the final update on your little guy. Thanks for caring as well as rescuing and nursing him. We usually try and keep them on their meds a while longer than this, but let's hope all continues to be well with him. Please do post the video when you find time.

Karyn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Too bad you released him so soon. If the eye was starting to look better because the meds were working, then he should have been kept on them longer. If not, the problem can come back on him. If that happens out there, he's a goner. Still not really sure what was causing it. It could have been a problem that hadn't been addressed. More time would have given him a lot better chance.


----------

